# Mandatory Attendance in College



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't understand why. It's a given for high school and below, but college? They treat you like you're still a grade schooler. I think the least we should have is the freedom to decide how we choose to get through our classes, especially considering the amount of money we pay. Let's face it--most, not all, classes are practically a waste of time. Me personally, I get through my material solely through the book(s), much more effectively and efficiently might I add, rather than sitting and listening through a lecture. If I could choose staying in my room and reading, taking notes, doing whatever it is I do to learn the material over showing up to class just so I don't get points taken off my final grade, then I'd be a happier camper.

Here's just one of the many class policies found in a course syllabus: 

Students are required to attend classes. Students with unsatisfactory 
attendance records will be referred to their advisors or to the Registrar for 
appropriate action.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Here's just one of the many class policies found in a course syllabus:
> 
> Students are required to attend classes. Students with unsatisfactory
> attendance records will be referred to their advisors or to the Registrar for
> appropriate action.


I don't think I've ever heard of this before. I've heard of grade credit or bonus marks for attendance, but not threats like this.

What course is it? Is it just the one class?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> I don't think I've ever heard of this before. I've heard of grade credit or bonus marks for attendance, but not threats like this.
> 
> What course is it? Is it just the one class?


This was from my Consumer Chemistry class. A basic 3-credit class to fulfill a science requirement for business students. The entire class is driven around one simple textbook. And the professor gives all of his quizzes/exams online through Blackboard..go figure.

All of my other ones have a similar attendance policy as well.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I had one class where they took attendance. It was an 8 am class in the middle of winter. I hated it, getting up ridiculously early and trudging through the blowing snow and cold, just so I could sign the damn attendance form and not pay attention to anything the professor was saying.


----------



## kevinseniorof2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

Well why pay for a class if you don't want to show up? You don't HAVE to go to college.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

kevinseniorof2013 said:


> Well why pay for a class if you don't want to show up?


Because it helps you graduate. I took an Intro to Philosophy class merely so I could knock out some stupid arts req. Went to two non-exam classes, still got an A. Really was no point in going besides that, and I saved valuable time while still keeping my GPA level. Seems fair.

As for the OP: That's...a ridiculous requirement. It almost seems like it's wasting the professors' time as well, since they know usually that there are some who won't want to be there. Wastes your time in addition, all for...what?

I can understand grade marks (small ones) for attendance, but besides that, any more is nuts at the university level.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

kevinseniorof2013 said:


> Well why pay for a class if you don't want to show up? You don't HAVE to go to college.


Well, because ultimately we are paying for the degree and to have that diploma handed to us. How we choose to complete our classes is beside the point here.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> They make it a policy at some colleges because in the past, a lot of students stopped attending classes and ended up with really bad grades and didn't graduate. This looks really bad for colleges, especially those that get state funding. Those students ruined freedom of choice for everyone else.


Figures. Same with most other things. There are always the ones who ruin it for everybody else.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

My university outright requires attendance in pretty much ALL possible courses, a decision made by each department head. Depending on the class, if you miss more than two hours (or in some cases, three classes), you lose a whole letter grade for each absence thereafter. It's especially frustrating because the school could be on fire and we'd still have to come to class, they never close for anything aside from the mandated breaks all city colleges have.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm in my third year of college right now. At my school, if you just read the chapters from the textbooks and don't attend the lectures you WILL miss something that you would need to know for homework, tests, and/or exams. I do my best to try and attend as many as possible.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

I have had professors who said mandatory attendance. I think they do it because honestly there are some students who wouldn't bother to show up, learn, at all thinking they can just come for tests and pass. When they don't pass they usually flip out about it. It is easier to just make you show up to class. 

It isn't like they don't give exceptions for being sick or anything.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I wish I could learn from the textbooks too instead of going to class. Last semester my teacher marked as down a full letter grade if we missed two classes, and participation was 20% of our grade. Freaking ridiculous.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kevinseniorof2013 said:


> Well why pay for a class if you don't want to show up? You don't HAVE to go to college.


Precisely. You are giving the school money for them to teach you with real people!



ASB20 said:


> Because it helps you graduate. I took an Intro to Philosophy class merely so I could knock out some stupid arts req. Went to two non-exam classes, still got an A. Really was no point in going besides that, and I saved valuable time while still keeping my GPA level. Seems fair.
> 
> As for the OP: That's...a ridiculous requirement. It almost seems like it's wasting the professors' time as well, since they know usually that there are some who won't want to be there. Wastes your time in addition, all for...what?
> 
> I can understand grade marks (small ones) for attendance, but besides that, any more is nuts at the university level.


I heard of miss three classes and get a deduction or even a failure for some of the easier ones. I know that when I was in Pep Band in college, they did turn it into a one credit course. We could only miss one class or game and be okay. The second would be a grade reduction.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

In college you pay.

If the course requires attendance for marks, adjust the marks for truancy appropriately.

If someone can skip classes, pay the fees, and still pass tests and finish assignments there is no point keeping them from opportunistic employment opportunities or life matters.

Boycott the teachers class collectively who enforces laws which are not representative of the college or university that you attend. Get your money back for that course. I knew people who tried that, but for the wrong reasons, personal ones, so it didn't work out for them.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> I heard of miss three classes and get a deduction or even a failure for some of the easier ones. I know that when I was in Pep Band in college, they did turn it into a one credit course. We could only miss one class or game and be okay. The second would be a grade reduction.


The "miss three and a slight deduction" one is understandable for some classes. Something like the sciences or whatnot I certainly get - those are hands-on classes that need instruction time. Same with architecture or whatever, but for something like a prerequisite you just need to get out of the way? Eh.

Pep Band (first off, that sounds kinda awesome) certainly is understandable, however. If you're not there to practice, you won't be in sync.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Odd. My classes occasionally have some sort of small grade component that is tied to coming to class such as in class quizzes, but attendance has never actually been mandatory. Maybe try transferring to a larger university where the classroom count is above 200?


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

My university has about 25k students and almost all classes have required attendance, either by way of taking attendance (smaller classes) or having you answer questions somehow, either with an iClicker or occasionally on paper during class (larger classes).


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

At my college it depends on the class. For most of my classes you can miss 6 days, but if you miss more than that the teacher can drop you. I don't mind it honestly, my parents didn't pay for my schooling just for me to not go to class. This is mainly why I like taking online classes. This semester I only have two classes at school, and only three days a week, so it doesn't hurt me to go to school for 2-3 hours.


----------



## Rusty000Shackleford (May 20, 2013)

Honestly because college is becoming an expensive day care for parents to send their kids to. If you don't like it go to a big state school where they can't feasibly take attendance. It actually keeps me on track knowing I can't skip and I've also started taking school more seriously for other reasons, but it goes back to my original point, especially when most of my classes are dull as **** and rarely cover new or interesting material.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You would rather learn on your own, at your own pace so next time take online courses.


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

going to college is most important as well as your attendance same as like to see a movie . 

I have one question for you that : Why you go to see a movie in theater ?


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

My school does this policy where if you skip more than three to four classes you automatically fail. In my opinion, skipping class isn't my thing. My parents are paying for this all so it wouldn't feel right for me to skip classes. Also, attending is required for most of my classes because chances are if you skipped you'd fail it because the professor teaches in a certain way, hands quizzes, or assigns labs.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I agree I don't think attendance should be compulsory. We are paying for it after all. 
However, I've had both. Some classes attendance is optional while others I've had will fail you if you miss too many sessions. It's all based on the professor.
Right now I'm in a class where if you miss more than two session you automatically fail! I remember I took one class where if you had perfect attendance you got an extra 5% added to your final grade, you know how many people missed class...barely any. More than half the class got that 5%; see how positive reinforcement works.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

My college only allows 3 days per class. Any more than 3 and you fail. We're supposed to be adults, but we're treated the same way as high school students. I know that I payed for classes, but if I'm in a class that I get good grades in, why attend every class? In my mind, I'm just buying credits. When I was in college algebra, I aced every test and did all my homework; it was basically Algebra 1 all over again. What's so wrong about skipping a day every so often?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Are you being serious? What makes you think you shouldn't have to show up for your classes?


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

Attendance is must in School , colleges etc because if we attend whole class than it means we have to listen what the teacher teach that means we learn something new everyday and this is very important . 

We can say learning is directly proportional to attendance


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I graduate this fall and 90% of my classes at this university have had mandatory attendance. There have been threats about getting your grade lowered by a whole letter grade if you do not show up. I've only had that happen to me in my first year for this one 8am class.


----------

